# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Diffrence entre <%@ include file=""%> et <jsp:include page="" /> ?

## toutoune60

Bonjour, 
Afin de faire un include de manire dynamique (le nom de la page  inclure est contenu dans un String), je souhaite utiliser 


```
<jsp:include page="<%=maString%>" />
```

Seulement la page  inclure contient du code JSF. Je me suis aperu qu'avec un <jsp:include>, le code JSF n'est PAS interprt alors qu'il l'est pour un <%@ include file=""%>

Est-ce normal? Comment puis-je faire pour inclure une page contenant du code JSF dont le nom est contenu dans une string?

----------


## chennuo

oui c'est normal.

dans un <jsp:include page="<%=maString%>" />, le code de la page incluse n'est pas interprt.

il faut faire un : <%@ include file="<%=maString%>"%> je crois.

----------


## toutoune60

```
Le fichier "<%=maString%>" n'a pas été trouvé
```

Une autre ide?

----------


## OButterlin

Ta page  inclure a bien une extension jsp ?
Parce que <jsp:include .../> fonctionne bien en gnral... (du moins, je l'utilise frquement)

A+

----------


## toutoune60

oui c'est une extension JSP.
Mais son contenu n'est pas interpt. Seule le contenu statique l'est  ::(:

----------


## OButterlin

Peux-tu montrer le code de cette page ?

----------


## toutoune60

Par exemple : 



```

```

Mais j'ajoute qu'en passanr par <%@ include file=""%> a marche trs bien sauf que je peux pas passer le nom de la page par une variable String  ::(:

----------


## yjuliet

Bonjour.

Je rencontre un problme quasiment similaire.



```

```




```

```


J'obtiens dans mon navigateur : 


```

```

Ce qui est vritablement trange dans l'histoire, c'est que seules les balises *<%= ... %>* sont retournes telles-quelles. 

J'utilise Sun Java System Application Server 8.2 / Sun portal 7.1

----------


## vietnamienne

> Bonjour.
> 
> Je rencontre un problme quasiment similaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


Avec le Tomcat 5.5 le resultat est: toto=test

----------


## Ipsos

toutoune60, l'explication est la suivante :
- <% include ... inclut le fichier tel quel. C'est comme si tu faisais un copier coller dans ta page. Donc tu n'as pas besoin de redfinir tous tes imports de taglibs, etc... (Si tu le fais tu auras une erreur d'ailleurs).

- <jsp:include  inclut une page jsp indpendante (Qui doit dfinir ses propres imports de taglibs, etc...). 

C'est donc pour ca que ton code n'est pas interprt (L'import de la taglib contenant <h:...> n'est pas fait et donc il ne comprend pas. Par contre, avec le <% include ... , l'import est dj fait plus haut, donc pas de problme.
Il faut donc que tu refasses tes imports en haut de ta page inclut.

Voila...

----------

